# I would just like to say thank you



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

I'd like to say thank you to everyone on the WCG team for making this such a wonderful team.  Multiple members (Chicken Patty and El Fiendo) have crunched for me, despite that it helps them in no way.  As a result, not only did I make the 1million points I was striving for by my birthday (today), but as of the latest update, I had 1,138,568 points.  Many people helped me with the WCG PPD Estimator, which as I'm sure you remember didn't work for a while at first   In particular, PVTCaboose1337 and FordGT90Concept have helped me turn it into something that is fully fledged, looks incredible, and offers support for far more models of processors, all while being easier to use.  I would just like to say thank you to everyone who is part of our amazing team for making it so amazing, because the thought of this wonderful team is making this one of my best birthdays yet.

_Thank you everyone!_


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2010)

You are welcome even though i'm a "semi-retired" member. Would love to get back to crunching/folding 100% although it isn't going to happen.

Happy Anni-Birth-sary! 

Congrats on the 1M!


----------



## Black Panther (May 22, 2010)

Thank _you_ for your nice post 

And...


----------



## mjkmike (May 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday
And I should point out that reading all that you do for the team is a reason I joined, so thank you Ion


----------



## KieX (May 23, 2010)

No, no.. Thank *YOU!*
You are a great guy! In my opinion you set a great example for others your age and your dedication and participation within the team is also integral to why I love this team too. So...

*Happy Million! And Happy Birthday!* 





(can't find 1million candles on a birthday cake.. so this will have to do )


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

All of these replies make me even prouder to be part of TPU, thank you!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 23, 2010)

It is the best cruncing team on the webz and Happy Birthday to you ION!


----------



## rwillis (May 23, 2010)

Happy Brithday !


----------



## qubit (May 23, 2010)

Awesome post and happy birthday Ion!


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it was a great birthday.  Now I'm officially 16


----------



## neoreif (May 23, 2010)

A Happy Birthday to you Ion!


----------



## Nick259 (May 23, 2010)

Good going!  It's a pleasure to run WCG and it's only enhanced knowing i'm on the friendliest, most helpful, most hard working and most decicated team on ze internetz.  I'm 16 as well btw  

Exams atm; I should be studying :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Ion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

Hey ION,

I haven't been around much lately trying to get a few things done and keeping busy with work so I'm sorry if I missed this.  First off Happy Birthday.  2nd of all I would like to take this opportunity to say the following:

You are a heck of a individual, not only do you set an example for kids your age, but for even ones that are older than you.  Your constant effort to do what is best for you and for the team is 2nd to none.  This type of dedication does not come easy but yet only at your age with limited resources yet you still overcome your road blocks and get to where you need to get.  Keep up the great work ION and TEAM TPU is honored to have such individual like yourself buddy


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2010)

Sorry ION... I'm late as usual.. lol I've just been really busy with work, and the new girl friend..  so without further ado!

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (May 25, 2010)

To a great team member and fellow Gemini.


----------



## garyinhere (May 25, 2010)

Congrats and happy birthday!


----------

